# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Επισκευη Marantz PM340

## dant3

Καλησπερα,καινουργιος στο φορουμ...
Εχω τον marantz pm340(παλαιολιθικος ξερω αλλα ειναι του πατερα μου και αφου κανει δουλεια τον κραταω) και τον ειχα συνδεσει για ενα παρτυ με κατι nad ηχεια που εχω 100αρια.το θεμα ειναι οτι μαλλον(και λεω μαλλον γιατι δεν ξερω και δεν εχω βρει ακριβεις προδιαγραφες του ενισχυτη) πρεπει να βγαζει λιγοτερα watt με αποτελεσμα κατα την διαρκεια του παρτυ να κανει διακοπες.ακομα και τωρα οταν το παω πανω απο μια συγκεκριμενη ενταση κανει διακοπες...σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?
ειχα κανει μοντα στον ενισχυτη και ειχα βαλει και εναν 12αρη ανεμιστηρα να βαζει αερα.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Καλησπερα,καινουργιος στο φορουμ...
> Εχω τον marantz pm340(παλαιολιθικος ξερω αλλα ειναι του πατερα μου και αφου κανει δουλεια τον κραταω) και τον ειχα συνδεσει για ενα παρτυ με κατι nad ηχεια που εχω 100αρια.το θεμα ειναι οτι μαλλον(και λεω μαλλον γιατι δεν ξερω και δεν εχω βρει ακριβεις προδιαγραφες του ενισχυτη) πρεπει να βγαζει λιγοτερα watt με αποτελεσμα κατα την διαρκεια του παρτυ να κανει διακοπες.ακομα και τωρα οταν το παω πανω απο μια συγκεκριμενη ενταση κανει διακοπες...σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?
> ειχα κανει μοντα στον ενισχυτη και ειχα βαλει και εναν 12αρη ανεμιστηρα να βαζει αερα.
> Ευχαριστω!


Καταρχη να παρουμε τα πραγματα με τη σειρα.
1 κανενας ενισχυτης δεν παθαινει τιποτα αν συνδεθει σε μεγαλυτερα ηχεια.Αυτο που ειναι καθοριστικο για το εαν επιτρεπεται η συνδεση ενος ηχειου σ'ενα ενισχυτη ειναι η αντισταση του ηχειου,π.χ 4Ω ,6Ω ,8Ω ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΤΟΥ π.χ 100W 50W κ.λ.π ενα μικρο σε watt ομως ηχειο συνδεμενο σε ενα μεγαλο ενισχυτη κινδυνευει να καει το ιδιο και να προξενησει βλαβη και στον ενισχυτη ΑΝ ΠΕΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΙΣΧΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΠ'ΟΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ.
2 Αντιθετα ενα ηχειο με χαρακτηριστικη αντισταση 4Ω ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ NA να συνδεθει σ'ενα ενισχυτη οταν αυτος δεν εχει κατασκευαστει για να δεχεται 4Ω ανεξαρτητα απο την ισχυ του ενισχυτη η του ηχειου.
Ολοι οι ενισχυτες εχουν στο πισω μερος, και κοντα στους ακροδεκτες συνδεσης των ηχειων,τυπωμενα π.χ 4-16Ω.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δεχτει ηχεια χαρακτηριστικης αντιστασης 4Ω ,8Ω ,16Ω.
3 πληροφοριακα εχε υποψιν σου κατι που πολλοι θεωρουν παραξενο....αλλα παταει απολυτα στη θεωρεια.
ΟΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΙ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΤΑ ....ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΣΕ WATT ΗΧΕΙΑ οταν υπεροδηγουνται και οχι μονο.
Συμπερασμα εαν εγινε ζημια στον ενισχυτη σου, που να οφειλεται στην συνδεση των ηχειων,αυτη θα οφειλεται στην χαρακτηριστικη αντισταση των ηχειων που δεν μας λες ποια ειναι και οχι στην ισχυ που ΑΥΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΟΥΝ.
Παντως απ'οτι βλεπω στο service manual του pm340 αυτος μπορει να δουλεψει με ηχεια 4Ω αποδιδοντας ισχυ 50w RMS και στα 8Ω αποδιδοντας ισχυ 40W RMS.
Συνεπως θεωρω μαλλον απιθανο να προηλθε η ζημια απο τα ηχεια ,εκτος πια κι'αν αυτα εχουν αντισταση κατω απο 4Ω πραγμα μαλλον απιθανο.
Τωρα για να προτεινω λυσεις μαλλον πρεπει να ξερω περισσοτερα για το τι ειδους διακοπες κανει αλλα το κυριοτερο για το τι εσυ μπορεις να κανεις.
Αν ο ηχος δικοπτεται ,κανει δηλ. mute υπευθυνο ειναι το κυκλωμα προστασιας που για καποιο λογο επεμβαινει.
εχουμε δηλ. 2 περιπτωσεις 
1 να ανιχνευει υπερβολικο ρευμα στα τρανζιστορ εξοδου οποτε δρα για να φιμωσει την εξοδο μεσω του προενισχυτη
2 να δρα επειδη παλι ανιχνευει υπερφορτωση αλλα αυτη να οφειλεται ΣΕ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ δηλ. ηχειο που η αντισταση του πεφτει κατω απο 4Ω οταν δεχτει καποια ισχυ.
3 να δρα χωρις λογο εξωγενη αλλα απο προβλημα του ιδιου του κυκλωματος προστασιας η.........ψαξιμο.
Αυτο που σιγουρα μπορεις να κανεις εναι.
Να μας πεις αν οταν πεζει χαμηλα πεζει σωστα .Εναι ο ηχος χωρις παραμορφωση η οπως λεμε ολοκληρος η κεκεδιζει;
Πες μας κατι για τα ηχεια ,επεζε με αυτα στο παρελθον;Σε ποια ενταση περιπου κανει διακοπη ...στο 50% 70%;
Παντως δεν ειναι ευκολη δουλια αν δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις και καλυτερα θανε, μιας και αυτα τα μηχανηματακια, που καποτε τα κοροϊδευαμε σημερα με τη σαβουρα που κυκλοφοραει εχουν θεση στα σπιτια μας,να το εμπιστευτεις σε καποιο μαστορα.

----------


## dant3

Τα ηχεια ειναι 8ohm.και οντως επαθε και το ενα ηχειο ζημια αφου καηκε η κορνα.τωρα ο ενισχυτης πανω απο το 1/4 της εντασης περιπου κανει διακοπες,δηλαδη στιγμιαια κοβεται ο ηχος.πιο κατω ακουγεται κανονικα οπως ακουγοταν παντα.πρεπει να εχει καει και καμια εξοδο κιολας γιατι οταν το συνδεω στις cd και μια αλλη βγαζει παραμορφωμενο ηχο.ρωταω τι μπορω να κανω εγω γιατι να το δωσω σε μαστορα να μου παρει καμια 50αρα(και λιγα που λεω γιατι ειχε χαλασει το πηνιο μια φορα και μου πηραν 80) δεν τα δινω.καλυτερα να βαλω αλλα τοσα να παρω καινουργιο που θα ειναι σχεδιασμενος για τα watt των ηχειων.γνωσεις εχω σε ηλεκτρολογικα και σε κολλητηρι κτλ καθως σπουδαζω στο θεμα,οποτε την επισκευη πιστευω θα μπορεσω να την κανω.απλα δεν ξερω σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο...

edit:επισης ξεχασα να πω οτι πιο παλια ο ενισχυτης εδινε κανονικα οσο δυνατα και το εβαζα.φαινεται τωρα εγινε κατι που τον ειχα 3+ ωρες στη μεση περιπου της εντασης.
edit2:δεν ειχε ζεσταθει,γιατι οπως ειπα του εχω ανεμιστηρα και τον τσεκαρα καθε λιγο και ηταν απλα ζεστος.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Με μπερδεψες ακομα περισσοτερο......το οτι καηκε η κορνα δεν μου λεει τιποτα, αν καταλαβα καλα αν οι διακοπες γινονται οταν χειριζεσαι το πατανσιομετρο της εντασης τοτε ειναι χαλασμενο το ποτανσιομετρο 
Παρακατω με μπερδευεις τελειως τι εννοεις οταν το συνδεεις στις cd και μια αλλη.
Παρακατω λες ναχει καει και καμια εξοδο ....οι εξοδοι ειναι 2 right & left μια για καθε ηχειο αν υπαρχει ηχος καποια στιγμη ,σωστος και στα δυο ηχεια ,ανεξαρτητα απο ποια πηγη προερχεται τοτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα καμενης εξοδου.

----------


## dant3

απλα την ανεφερα την κορνα.οταν ανεβαζω ενταση και ακινητο να το αφησω απο το 1/4 της εντασης και μετα κανει τις διακοπες.για τις εξοδους λαθος μου,εννοω τις εισοδους.δηλαδη εκει που συνδεεις τον υπολογιστη το mp3 κτλ κτλ.δηλαδη αν συνδεσω τον υπολογιστη σε καποιες εισοδους απο πισω παραμορφωνει τον ηχο που βγαζει ενω σε αλλη δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Λοιπον αφου καποιες εισοδοι πεζουν σωστα εστω και χαμηλα τοτε οι εξοδοι μαλλον αθωονονται.

----------


## dant3

Οταν λεω παιζει κανονικα εννοω δεν παραμορφωνει.τωρα σε οποια εισοδο και να το βαλω πανω απο το 1/4 της εντασης τις διακοπες παντα τις κανει!καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Οταν λεω παιζει κανονικα εννοω δεν παραμορφωνει.τωρα σε οποια εισοδο και να το βαλω πανω απο το 1/4 της εντασης τις διακοπες παντα τις κανει!καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να ειναι?


Παμε παλι ενα ενα ,αν σε μια εισοδο παραμορφωνει ενω σε αλλη οχι τοτε το μονο που μπορει να φταιει ειναι ο επιλογεας ειδοδου.Ο μεταγογικος διακοπτης δηλ. που τις περισσοτερες φορες και σε παλια μηχανηματα δημιουργει προβληματα λογω του οτι και η παραμικρη βρωμια-οξειδωση ειναι αντισταση στα μικρα ρευματα [ΜV] που χειριζεται.Αν λοιπον υποφεσουμε πως ο επιλογεας εχει προβλημα και εμεις οδηγησουμε το παραμορφομενο σημα στην εξοδο με μεγαλη ενταση τοτε ειναι πιθανο, αναλογα με τη σχεδιαση να δρα το κυκλωμα προστασιας.
Τι μπορεις να κανεις;Αν λεω αν σε μια εισοδο παραμορφωνει ενω σε αλλη οχι π.χ η aux και η tape πρεπει με την ιδια πηγη να παιζουν ιδια αν οχι τοτε παρε ενα σπρευ καθαρισμου με λαδι απο καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ανταλλακτικα ΒΓΑΛΕ την πριζα απο τον ενισχυτη πατα η στριψε τα κουμπια που γραφουν tape cd aux tuner και δες που βρισκονται οι διακοπτες αυτοι μεσα στον ενισχυτη.Εκει λοιπον μεσα στο διακοπτη ριξε σπρευ και συνεχιζε ν'αλλαζεις συνεχεια την πηγη εισοδου ,να πατας δηλ τα κουμπια.Προσοχη απ'οτι θυμαμε ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης εχει συρομενα volume αν ριξεις και σε αυτα σπρευ μπορεις να κανεις και καλο και κακο.
Καλο γιατι θα καθαρισουν και δεν θα κανουν διακοπες αλλα και κακο γιατι δεν θα κυλανε ελευθερα.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Παμε παλι ενα ενα ,αν σε μια εισοδο παραμορφωνει ενω σε αλλη οχι τοτε το μονο που μπορει να φταιει ειναι ο επιλογεας ειδοδου.Ο μεταγογικος διακοπτης δηλ. που τις περισσοτερες φορες και σε παλια μηχανηματα δημιουργει προβληματα λογω του οτι και η παραμικρη βρωμια-οξειδωση ειναι αντισταση στα μικρα ρευματα [ΜV] που χειριζεται.Αν λοιπον υποφεσουμε πως ο επιλογεας εχει προβλημα και εμεις οδηγησουμε το παραμορφομενο σημα στην εξοδο με μεγαλη ενταση τοτε ειναι πιθανο, αναλογα με τη σχεδιαση να δρα το κυκλωμα προστασιας.
> Τι μπορεις να κανεις;Αν λεω αν σε μια εισοδο παραμορφωνει ενω σε αλλη οχι π.χ η aux και η tape πρεπει με την ιδια πηγη να παιζουν ιδια αν οχι τοτε παρε ενα σπρευ καθαρισμου με λαδι απο καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ανταλλακτικα ΒΓΑΛΕ την πριζα απο τον ενισχυτη πατα η στριψε τα κουμπια που γραφουν tape cd aux tuner και δες που βρισκονται οι διακοπτες αυτοι μεσα στον ενισχυτη.Εκει λοιπον μεσα στο διακοπτη ριξε σπρευ και συνεχιζε ν'αλλαζεις συνεχεια την πηγη εισοδου ,να πατας δηλ τα κουμπια.Προσοχη απ'οτι θυμαμε ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης εχει συρομενα volume αν ριξεις και σε αυτα σπρευ μπορεις να κανεις και καλο και κακο.
> Καλο γιατι θα καθαρισουν και δεν θα κανουν διακοπες αλλα και κακο γιατι δεν θα κυλανε ελευθερα.


Συγνωμη αλλα οτι ειπα παραπανω ....ξεχνατα.Ο ενισχυτης σου εχει ηλεκτρονικη επιλογη εισοδων ,με ολοκληρομενο και οχι με μηχανικο διακοπτη ,οποτε ασε τα σπρευ......και τη δουλια σε μαστορα. :Head:

----------


## dant3

Οπως ειπα ακομα και σε εισοδο που δεν κανει παραμορφωση παλι κανει τις διακοπες πανω απο το 1/4 της εντασης...αυτο που παραμορφωνει σε καποιες εισοδους δεν με ενοχλει.αυτο για τις διακοπες πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει να ξερω τι εχει...

----------


## dimitris_matsikas

τωρα εγω που εχω ενα luxman και μου κανει ακριβως το αναποδο τι να πω? δηλαδη ξεκιναει πεζει χαμηλα μεχρι τη μεση της εντασης και απο εκει και πανω σαν να "κσυπναε" και παιζει κανονικα αλλα παλι εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν δουλεβει το loudness!!!!

----------


## Leoniums

Καλημερα στην ομορφη παρεα σας.
Εχω και εγω εναν marantz pm 340 που ειε παρουσιασει τα ιδια συμπτωματα. 
Τελικα μετα απο καποιο καιρο εσβησε εντελως. Δεν θυμαμαι εαν τα συμπτωματα αυτα των διακοπων ηταν πριν αντικαταστησω τα ηχεια η μετα. 
Χτες το βραδυ μετα απο εναν ελεγχο που εκανα εντοπισα την βλαβη στο θερμικο που βρισκεται πριν τον μετασχηματιστη και μετα την ασφαλεια, Γεφυρωσα το θερμικο και ολα οκ. Τορα θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει εαν το αφησω ετσι θα ειμαι οκ? ή μπορει να παθει μεγαλυτερη ζημια? Καποια ιδεα? Και αν πρεπει καλυτερα να το αντικαταστησω που μπορω να απευθυνθω? 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## nikolasswts

να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα!!!Μηπως εχει καποιος service manual απ τον εν λογω ενισχυτη???

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Δές στο http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...ntz_PM340.html ή στο http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib...tz/pm340.shtml.

----------


## nikolasswts

σ ευχαριστω δημητρη...το κατεβασα απ το δευτερο link!!!!

----------

